# a guide to the selection of UV lighting for reptiles and amphibians in captivity



## jimmy rustles (Mar 10, 2013)

Just found that and thought it was interesting:
How much UVB does my reptile need? The UV-Tool, a guide to the selection of UV lighting for reptiles and amphibians in captivity. | Baines | Journal of Zoo and Aquarium Research


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

This abstract returned a "DOI not found" when I tried to read the full article. Do you have a link to the full text?

Okay,I'm an idiot, The pdf link works.


----------

